# crown molding meets window trim



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

hey everybody.
i'm in the process of finishing my brother's basement, getting ready to install the finish carpentry, and i was looking for some advice as to how best reconcile some crown molding that will run into some window trim. 

the main problem i'm having is on the right side. i'm thinking that
my best option will be to run the window trim all the way up to the
ceiling, finishing it with a plinth block, and finish the crown
molding to the right of it with a return.

for the left side i'm planning on running the crown from the adjacent
(dark brown) wall into the window wall with a straight cut, and i
think the window trim will hide it pretty well.

if anyone can offer me any other ideas, it'd be much appreciated.

thanks in advance for your time..

~jim


----------



## mtaviator (Dec 26, 2007)

I would stop the crown on both sides of the window with a return, on the main part of the wall, not in the window well or jamb extensions (not sure what to call it). Then just trim out the window alone. I think it would look cleaner and more symmetrical but then again I'm an amateur.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with above post. "Less is more". ,but then again I'm a pro.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

And my two cents worth. I would finish the drywall returns and run the crown completely around the recess, especially in light of that little piece on the left that is going to be a real eye catcher. I personally hate crown moulding returned on itself at a corner. Sometimes it cannot be avoided, like when you come to a stair well opening in a wall, but I avoid it whenever possinbe.


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the tips ,everyone. i actually like the look of crown returns, so i think i'm gonna go with the first two suggestions, which was my original intention, though i may not have articulated it very well. but anyways, thanks again & maybe when i'm done i'll throw up the before and after pics for the whole basement.
~jim


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Two piece returns look better than a 1 piece return, IMHO... especially when the crown has to end abruptly like that.


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

not quite sure what you mean, sleeperx. i think the only returns i know of are the ones where the end of the main piece is cut at an outside miter, and then an extra little piece is cut to finish it, like it's wrapping around a corner that's not there, but instead just diving into the wall. would that be considered a one-piece or a two-piece?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

On a 1 piece return, you have a sharp 90 degree outside corner where the 1 piece return is cut at a 45.

On a 2 piece return, the corner is more like 1/4 of an octagon- 2 pieces of return cut at a 22.5. It eases the corner and looks better, IMO.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Jun 13, 2007)

You could of also boxed out above the window and ran the crown straight across.


----------



## CT Ry (Mar 2, 2011)

Jim,

I have a similar set up. 



I too wanted to do the crown molding but have no idea in how to make it look good with windows. Also I am a more visual person. Dis you come up with a solution?


----------



## terrytennis123 (Mar 3, 2011)

Your first reply on this post is the way I would attack the issue. Your second reply said it perfectly, "less is more." Assuming you have clean returns......they will pull the eye in. With the proper drywall work and paint above window, you'll be stylin'.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 on what nywoodwizard said. Straight across and bring the window legs up to the crown


----------



## Stainless steel (Mar 6, 2011)

I would run The Crown mold straight across and put a wood filler from bottom of crown to the window.Like an upside down window sill.


----------



## sonofthetonsured (Jun 27, 2007)

i agree with stainless steel. first put up some upside-down baseboard molding on the wall, butting it up to either side of the window casing. now you have a flush surface the whole way across to put your crown on. plus now you'll have some extra profile, which'll look nice. 

here's a pic showing what we're talking about:
http://www.contractortalk.com/attac...nets-20041101_crown_molding_page003img002.jpg

only problem now i see is getting around those pipes.

good luck


----------

